# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  حقوق بالای علوم تغذیه دروغ یا واقعیت???

## A.H.M

سلام
یکی از فارغ التحصیلای این رشته گفت بدون کارانه و اضافه کاری بهش سه و نیم میلیون میدن با کارانه و اضافه کاری میشه پنج شش تومن
مطب هم بزنی درامدت بالای شش تومنه

این دروغه یا واقعیت?????

----------


## A . H

دروغه یا واقعیت ؟

----------


## BRUH

#دروغ یا #واقعیت  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (68): 

 :Yahoo (21): 

دروغ یا واقعیتشو نمیدونم ولی میدونم این جور کارا پارتی میخواد برا سر کار رفتن ندارید بیخیالش شید

----------


## A . H

> #دروغ یا #واقعیت 
> 
> 
> 
> دروغ یا واقعیتشو نمیدونم ولی میدونم این جور کارا پارتی میخواد برا سر کار رفتن ندارید بیخیالش شید


شما در این رشته درس میخونید یا کسی رو از فامیلاتون  میشناسید که تو این رشته درس میخونه ؟ اطلاعاتی در مورد این رشته دارید ؟

----------


## matrooke

بوتیک لباس درآمد بالا داره یا نه؟
خب طبیعتا یه سریا درامدشون خیلی خیلی بالاس یه سریا اجاره مکان هم در نمیارن!
اینجور رشته ها هم مثل بازارن.هر کی قدرت تبلیغش بالا باشه درامدش هم بیشتره.
مثلا طرف کارشناس تغذیس میره از راه درستش تبلیغ میکنه و فقط پیجش 500kفالوئر داره که خدا میدونه چقد درامد داره.
الان جدیدا دندون پزشکی هم خیلی داره بازاری طور میشه(از تبلیغاتی که تو اینستاگرام میزارن میشه متوجه شد)
همونطور ک میشه به درآمد خیلی بالا اون روی سکه هم هست که میشه درآمد.بالاخره زندگی ریسک داره حتی پزشکی هم داره ازینا  :Yahoo (105): 
موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Nyusha_

عجیبه

----------


## A . H

کاش کسی تو این رشته بود تا اطلاعات بیشتری میداد

----------


## arash9

تغذیه بهتره یا فیزیوتراپی؟ 
امسال تغذیه میآوردم نزدم موندم به امید فیزیو یا داروسازی
میترسم اشتباه کرده باشم 
فکر میکنم کار شناس تغذیه کارش خیلی راحت تر از فیزیوتراپه 
و مجوز کلینیک تغذیه هم خیلی راحتتر از مجوز داروخونس

----------


## Morakonkuri

> سلام
> یکی از فارغ التحصیلای این رشته گفت بدون کارانه و اضافه کاری بهش سه و نیم میلیون میدن با کارانه و اضافه کاری میشه پنج شش تومن
> مطب هم بزنی درامدت بالای شش تومنه
> 
> این دروغه یا واقعیت?????


علوم تغذیه چون جزو رشته هایی هست که بازار کارش با پزشک های عمومی و متخصصین داخلی هم پوشانی داره درآمد وابسته به بازاریابی و جذب مشتریه. خیلی از کسایی که تو رژیم درمانی معروفن پزشکن مثل دکتر کرمانی.
 علاوه براین غالبا مطب که میزنن باید کنارش دستگاه های لاغری موضعی هم داشته باشن که هزینه زیادی میخواد.

----------


## Rubiker

> سلام
> یکی از فارغ التحصیلای این رشته گفت بدون کارانه و اضافه کاری بهش سه و نیم میلیون میدن با کارانه و اضافه کاری میشه پنج شش تومن
> مطب هم بزنی درامدت بالای شش تومنه
> 
> این دروغه یا واقعیت?????


جدا :Yahoo (4):  یعنی رشته ما اینجوری بود و من نمیدونستم :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (100): 

 اوضاع نه در اون حد کویته نه خیلی بده. بستگی به  این داره که کارتون بگیره یا نه. من کسی رو میشناسم که از شغل دولتی  انصراف داده داره مطب داری میکنه. یعنی انقدر سرش شلوغه که خود شلوغم در این حد شلوغ نیست. ولی اینجوری نیست هر مطبی تو  هر شهری بالای 6 درآمدش باشه. 
کاش اون دوستت می گفت کدوم بیمارستان بهش 3.5 میدن که با کارانه 6 میشه؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): بجز بعضی بیمارستانای خصوصی کمتر جایی 3.5 میدن. 






> علوم تغذیه چون جزو رشته هایی هست که بازار کارش با پزشک های عمومی و متخصصین داخلی هم پوشانی داره درآمد وابسته به بازاریابی و جذب مشتریه. خیلی از کسایی که تو رژیم درمانی معروفن پزشکن مثل دکتر کرمانی.
>  علاوه براین غالبا مطب که میزنن باید کنارش دستگاه های لاغری موضعی هم داشته باشن که هزینه زیادی میخواد.


من ارشد این رشته ام. بخش عمده ای از صحبتتون درست بود. اما اینجوری نیست که بگیم یا تصور کنیم خیلی از کسایی که تو رژیم درمانی موفقن پزشکن. خیلی از بچه های تغذیه کارشون خوب گرفته و درآمد خوبی هم دارند. دکتر کرمانی و از این دست آدما هم چند تا بیشتر نیستن. دکتر کرمانی بیشتر از این که رژیمش معروف باشه اسمش و تبلیغش معروفه. ایشون دم به دیقه تو کانال های تلگرامی با بالای 3 2 میلیون ممبر تبلیغ میذاره. رژیماشم چند تا از بچه های تغذیه میدن که براش کار میکنن. 
بهتره اینجوری بگیم موفق ترین تیم در این زمینه ترکیب تغذیه و پزشک تو کلینیک هست که پزشک در بخش زیبایی و پوست و تغذیه تو بخش رژیم و دستگاه لاغری کار می کنند. یا وقتی همکاری بین متخصص داخلی و تغذیه برای بیماران دیابتی و ...صورت می گیره.

----------


## Rubiker

> کاش کسی تو این رشته بود تا اطلاعات بیشتری میداد



اگه سوالی دارین در حد توانم جواب میدم

----------


## A . H

> اگه سوالی دارین در حد توانم جواب میدم


پیام خصوصیتو چک کنید بی زحمت

----------


## arash9

> اگه سوالی دارین در حد توانم جواب میدم


سلام ممکنه در مورد شرایط مطب زدن توضیح بدید 
نیاز به سابقه کار داره؟ 
اینکه میگن مطب زدن و مجوز گرفتن سخته درسته؟ 
در مورد استخدام رسمی بیمارستان شرایط سنی داره؟ 
به نظرتون من که آزاد تغذیه قبول شدم همین رشته 
رو برم یا اینکه بمونم داروسازی یا فیزیوتراپی قبول بشم؟

----------


## Tahora97

> اگه سوالی دارین در حد توانم جواب میدم


سلام شما اطلاع دارید که به ارشد تغذیه با لیسانس غیر تغذیه مجوز مطب میدن یا نه؟؟

----------


## Rubiker

> سلام ممکنه در مورد شرایط مطب زدن توضیح بدید 
> نیاز به سابقه کار داره؟ 
> اینکه میگن مطب زدن و مجوز گرفتن سخته درسته؟ 
> در مورد استخدام رسمی بیمارستان شرایط سنی داره؟ 
> به نظرتون من که آزاد تغذیه قبول شدم همین رشته 
> رو برم یا اینکه بمونم داروسازی یا فیزیوتراپی قبول بشم؟


سلام. مطب نیاز به سابقه کار نداره (در حال حاضر که من دارم با شما صحبت می کنم. آینده رو خدا میدونه)
مطب زدن و مجوزش رو گرفتن سخت نیست (در حال حاضر که من دارم با شما صحبت می کنم. آینده رو خدا میدونه)
 اما در صورتی که بخوایید دستگاه لاغری بیارید به هر حال هزینه میخاد اما گاها وام هم میدن
استخدام رسمی بله تو همه رشته ها شرایط سنی داره
در مورد اینکه شما آزاد تغذیه برید یا بمونید برا داروسازی یا فیزیوتراپی من نوعی بدون شناخت توان و استعداد و اوضاع شما نمی تونم نظر بدم. ممکنه شما بودجه شو داشته باشین و هزینه آزاد براتون زیاد نباشه. یا ممکنه حوصله کنکور مجدد نداشته باشین. یا ممکنه داشته باشین. اینها مواردی هستند که من شناختی ازشون ندارم و هر حرفی بهتون بزنم گمراهتون کردم  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Rubiker

> سلام شما اطلاع دارید که به ارشد تغذیه با لیسانس غیر تغذیه مجوز مطب میدن یا نه؟؟


یکسری بحث ها بود که از سال 95 و گاها میگن 96 مجوز دایر کردن مطب برای غیر مرتبطا داده نشه. برای ورودی های قبل این سالها یکسری پیش نیاز میذارند تا بتونند این مجوز رو بگیرند. اما تا جایی که من شنیدم بین دوستان بعضا با پارتی بازی مجوز رو میگیرند. کلا ذهنیت به غیر مرتبطا خوب نیست (صحبت من  درست بودن یا نبودن این ذهنیت نیست).  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## arash9

> سلام. مطب نیاز به سابقه کار نداره (در حال حاضر که من دارم با شما صحبت می کنم. آینده رو خدا میدونه)
> مطب زدن و مجوزش رو گرفتن سخت نیست (در حال حاضر که من دارم با شما صحبت می کنم. آینده رو خدا میدونه)
>  اما در صورتی که بخوایید دستگاه لاغری بیارید به هر حال هزینه میخاد اما گاها وام هم میدن
> استخدام رسمی بله تو همه رشته ها شرایط سنی داره
> در مورد اینکه شما آزاد تغذیه برید یا بمونید برا داروسازی یا فیزیوتراپی من نوعی بدون شناخت توان و استعداد و اوضاع شما نمی تونم نظر بدم. ممکنه شما بودجه شو داشته باشین و هزینه آزاد براتون زیاد نباشه. یا ممکنه حوصله کنکور مجدد نداشته باشین. یا ممکنه داشته باشین. اینها مواردی هستند که من شناختی ازشون ندارم و هر حرفی بهتون بزنم گمراهتون کردم


ممنون از راهنمایی شما 
کنکور دوباره واسه من مساله ای نیست 
همینطور شهریه دانشگاه آزاد 
فقط تردیدم اینه که نکنه سال بعد هم کنکور بدم
و به این نتیجه برسم همین رشته تغذیه بهتر از فیزیو
و داروسازیه 
و من بی خودی یکسال عمرم رو پشت کنکور 
هدر دادم
من بیشتر از هرچیزی بازار کار و راحتیه
کار برام مهمه ، پرستاری هم میآوردم ولی نزدم
چون کارش سخته، حالا نگرانم نکنه فیزیو هم کارش سخت باشه
و داروسازی هم که اجازه مطب زدن نداره
مجوز داروخونه هم سخت میدن

----------


## Rubiker

> ممنون از راهنمایی شما 
> کنکور دوباره واسه من مساله ای نیست 
> همینطور شهریه دانشگاه آزاد 
> فقط تردیدم اینه که نکنه سال بعد هم کنکور بدم
> و به این نتیجه برسم همین رشته تغذیه بهتر از فیزیو
> و داروسازیه 
> و من بی خودی یکسال عمرم رو پشت کنکور 
> هدر دادم
> من بیشتر از هرچیزی بازار کار و راحتیه
> ...


خواهش می کنم. به هر حال هر کاری ریسک خودشو داره و هر آرزویی تاوانی داره. انقدر از این یکسال ها ما ایرانیا تو زندگیمون از دست میدیم. در هر حال امیدوارم هر راهی که انتخاب می کنی موفق باشی :Yahoo (81):

----------

